# Chavdeals.co.uk



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Can somebody ban these twats immediately (nicedeals.co.uk) or at least send them a nice virus 

(only joking :twisted: )


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Apologies, can you shift this to the flame room :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've removed the ones I can and hightlighted the others in the moderators forum


----------

